# MSN-Emoticons erstellen



## Blender (16. November 2005)

Hi, und zwar ich habe folgendes Problem und kann dazu einfach nichts im Internet finden:

Ich möchte gerne meinen Namen als animiertes Emoticon bei MSN erstellen, also erstelle ich über Adobe Photshop ein Bild mit 2 Ebenen und mit Imageready erstelle ich eine animierte Gif Datei sodass die beiden Ebenen nun abwechselnd erscheinen, alles schön und gut klappt auch im normalen Windows. Wenn ich dies nun bei MSN als neues Emoticon einfüge dann verzerrt es immer und sieht sehr unschön aus.

Nun wundere ich mich wie andere Leute die Smilies dort reinbekommen die nicht dem normalem Format der MSN Smilies entsprechen, also ich habe schon alles ausprobiert bei einem quadratischem Bild wird es seeeehr klein und bei einem rechteckigen stark verzerrt,

Bitte helft mir!

Danke an alle die dies Lesen und mir helfen wollen...
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Dominik

PS: Ich weiß nicht genau ob das hier reinpasst, aber da ich Adobe PS zum erstellen benutze denke ich schon...


----------



## da_Dj (17. November 2005)

Naja ich glaube aber, dass ist eher ein Problem mit besagtem Messenger, mit PS scheint das nichts zu tun zu haben, evtl. mal ins SW Forum gehen, wird dir wohl eher geholfen werden können


----------



## oscarr (17. November 2005)

Ich würde versuche mir eine orginal Icon File (so wie die die Du erstllen willst) zu nehmen und mich an diese Vorgabe zu halten. 

Ich wette das alle Icons in einem festen Pixelseitenverhältnis Dargestellt werden. Hälst Du dich nciht an diese Vorgabe so verzerrt er dein Icon und bringt es auf die beötigten Maße.


----------

